# Joshua Tree Care?...Tree Toppers?



## Joshua (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks.
Looking for some advice about the name for my buisiness.
My name is Joshua Brown.
So that gives me:
Browns Tree Care... I think its bad
Brown Tree Care... dead tree ? 
J. Brown Tree Care... too formal ?
Joshua Tree Care.. sounds a little specialised
Josh Brown Tree Care. I dont know.
or a name that has nothing to do with my name like...
Greenwoods Tree Care
Super Tree Care 
Tree Toppers etc
(last one was a joke although there is a firm called Tree Toppers localy)
I think having the name in it helps, but not sure.
What do you think?


----------



## Newfie (May 6, 2006)

Joshua said:


> Joshua Tree Care.. sounds a little specialised
> 
> What do you think?



How could it be too specialized. You are a tree guy.


How about Joshua Tree?


----------



## Joshua (May 6, 2006)

I meant like a Joshua Tree specialist who only cuts Joshua trees.
Which wouldn't work for me because there are no Joshua trees in Ireland as far as I know.


----------



## Newfie (May 6, 2006)

Joshua said:


> I meant like a Joshua Tree specialist who only cuts Joshua trees.
> Which wouldn't work for me because there are no Joshua trees in Ireland as far as I know.



Ahhh, I get ya now. No Joshua trees but maybe you could play it off that U2 angle.:biggrinbounce2:


----------

